# Recipe for Coffee Rub



## mountainrubs (Sep 17, 2012)

Great on steaks, ribs and roast!

2 cups french roast coffee

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup paprika

1/4 cup chili powder

1/4 cumin

1/4 non dairy creamer

1/2 cup black pepper

1/3 cup salt

2 tablespoons granulated garlic

2 tablespoons granulated onion

2 tablespoons molasses powder

1 tablespoon coriander

1 tablespoon ground chickory (Get this at a health food store near coffee and tea area)

Hope you like it.

Jeff Bryner


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sounds good I may give it a try. Pretty sure my wife won't like it but she is like me. Willing to try about anything.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks! Sounds like one to try.


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd rather drink the 2 cups of coffee,thanks
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Seriously though, without the coffee and creamer that looks like a fairly good beef rub,although I would up the garlic and onion. The molasses powder sounds interesting, too.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2012)

Jeff, morning...  That rub sounds interesting....  Thanks for the recipe.....    Dave


----------



## okienlv (Nov 10, 2012)

I've heard of using coffee but the creamer is interesting. Willing to try it though.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 22, 2013)

So did anybody try this yet ?


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 22, 2013)

I recently used Scarbelly's Java Rub on a tri tip, it is similar to this one, and it was really good! Quite a different flavor profile than I am used to but I really liked it!


----------



## itsmechris (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks I will try it out!


----------

